
Microsoft warns investors about A.I. risks - jsoc815
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/03/microsoft-warns-about-risks-related-to-ai-web-connected-devices.html
======
sharemywin
"If we enable or offer AI solutions that are controversial because of their
impact on human rights, privacy, employment, or other social issues, we may
experience brand or reputational harm."

maybe you shouldn't do it then?

